# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Comment supprimer portaldosites.com ?

## [ZiP]

Bonjour, 

Je ne sais pas comment supprimer la page de dmarrage portaldosites.com de mes navigateurs (Internet Explorer,  Google Chrome et Firefox).

J'ai pourtant remis http://www.google.fr comme page de dmarrage sur tous les navigateurs mais portaldosites.com prend quand mme le dessus. 

La page de dmarrage est bonne dans la configuration mais pas  l'excution...

J'ai dj test les logiciels suivants sans succs :
- Avast
- MalwareBytes
- Spybot
- AdwCleaner
- CCleaner

Le problme persiste, une ide ?

Merci,
ZiP

----------


## hackoofr

::salut:: 
*Adwcleaner* dispose d'un mode *recherche* et d'un mode *suppression*.
Si vous avez fait le mode  *recherche* il faut alors passer au mode  *Suppression*
Aprs vous allez redmarrer le PC et un autre Rapport  va tre ouvert ; Alors vous pouvez poster ce dernier  *Rapport*
Donc tlcharge *AdwCleaner* ( d'Xplode ) sur ton bureau.

 
Puis excutez ce vbscript *ListProcessCmdLine.vbs* pour afficher tous les processus en cours d'excution  et les lments  dmarrage automatique puis *Poster le  rsultat gnr par ce dernier dans la rponse aussi*

----------


## [ZiP]

Bonjour,

Je viens de trouver la solution !

J'avais bien utilis *Suppression*  :;): 

En fait, tous les raccourcis de lancement des navigateurs ont t modifi pour lancer le site au dmarrage en passant celui-ci en paramtre au programme.

Une fois corrig, tout remarche parfaitement !

Cordialement,
ZiP

----------

